# Difference between hoppers and locust



## Kentiiboii (Jun 21, 2011)

Probably daft question but one place near me sell hoppers other sells locust. 
But they look similar. 
So what's the difference 
Thanks Kent


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Same thing. Some use the word Hoppers for them if they are sub-adult and then Locust once they mature.


----------



## Kentiiboii (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------

